# Latest US reviewer had recommend from Stephen King! - So why aren't I famous?



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi
I'm new to this and have been told this is the place to talk about my book.
Firstly me: I am ex military - Royal Navy and Royal Air Force but left after a crash between two Tornado Fighters in 1996. I use both my flying and my rehab experiences in the book.
The Book: It's call Time and Again http://www.amazon.com/Time-and-Again-ebook/dp/B00452VGDY/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1286007459&sr=8-8

The basic plot: The main character Harry is left comatose after an accident in 1996. Brad is a WW2 American pilot fighting in the Pacific war, 1942. Somehow they will have to work together to fight a common foe. Eventually their times will collide with shocking consequences for all those around them, and the closest to them will be dragged into the fight. It is 380 pages (paperback version) - 127,000 words and is priced at $2.99 in kindle version.

It is the first of a trilogy with the second book in with the publisher as I write this. The third book is 'work in progress' For more information about me and my books, and a FREE copy visit http://www.ian-weaver.com


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds interesting - I downloaded a sample!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Ian, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome Ian. I've posted an image link for those who judge a book by its cover (and a nice cover it is, in my opinion)



In addition, thank you for answering in advance the question I always ask, the paperback length of your book.

The blurb sounds interesting, so I'll be sampling, but I have to admit my first reaction to the title was a sigh. That title has been used so many times....


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Scarlet

I agree it has been used a few times before, but if you do read the book you'll find the title fits the story really well and once it had popped into my head I couldn't shake it. Thanks for the picture link.

Ian


----------



## catherinecondie (Oct 1, 2010)

This sounds great - will check it out, Ian 



Ian Weaver said:


> Hi
> I'm new to this and have been told this is the place to talk about my book.
> Firstly me: I am ex military - Royal Navy and Royal Air Force but left after a crash between two Tornado Fighters in 1996. I use both my flying and my rehab experiences in the book.
> The Book: It's call Time and Again http://www.amazon.com/Time-and-Again-ebook/dp/B00452VGDY/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1286007459&sr=8-8
> ...


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Catherine

I've downloaded yours and will put it into the queue for reading - it sounds great - right up my street.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

The answer can be found when you read Time and Again

Set in 1996, Harry is a Sea King helicopter observer and is badly injured in a crash. Brad is a Wildcat pilot flying from a US carrier in the Pacific war, 1942. Somehow their lives will collide with surprising consequences for both of them. Together they must fight a common foe to protect those close to them and to return to a state of normality. This novel of war, love, happiness and despair will keep you on the edge of your seat as the plot twist and turns and will leave you yearning for more.

Strangely the accident and injuries that Harry suffers are very similar to a real life military flying accident that I had. Strange? - well yes, if you consider it was written BEFORE my own fateful day!!!

More information can be found at http://www.ian-weaver.com

Give it a look - Ian


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Ian,

Seems like my kind of book - I bought it 

I only looked at your message because I used to know an Ian Weaver here in Australia - you're not him but you sold a book anyway!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks TjayZ I hope you enjoy it 

Ian


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have merged your new thread with your existing thread; as per the welcome letter above you are allowed just one thread per book.

In future, new threads started may be deleted without warning.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Ann

Thanks for that and sorry for getting it wrong   - won't happen again.

Ian


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi again Ian,

Just letting you know - I finished reading the book and I loved it!  Can't believe this is your first novel, it's excellent.

Now I have to try and be patient until I can read the second book of the series - glad to know it's with the publisher and hope they don't take too long to release the Kindle edition...

I don't usually write book reviews but this one deserves a 5 star review which I have just done - I guess Amazon will take a couple of days to publish it.  In the meantime, please keep on writing that third book!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

tjayz

Thanks for that - and the review is already up. More importantly though, I'm just really glad you enjoyed the book and thanks for your words of encouragement. The sequel will be coming soon and the kindle version doesn't have to go through my publisher, so as soon as the 'edit' is completed by him, and agreed by me, I'll publish on Amazon. The third will take a little longer as I'm only a quarter way through it - but fear not; I'll crack on 

Regards, Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Just had my first proper signing for Time and Again. It was in a small department store in a small market town and I sold 13 in 3hrs so not to bad. Let's hope I can go onto bigger and better things.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

The sequel to Time and Again should be out in paperback soon and will be immediately followed with a kindle version so please look out for it.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Time and Again has a little something for everyone. Action, adventure, war, time travel and romance. It's available in Kindle version and also in paper. Give it a go.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi - Looking for a read over the Christmas holiday?

Lieutenant Tony Harrison, RN is left in a coma following a flying accident in 1994. Lieutenant Charles Bradshaw launches from a carrier in the Pacific 1942. Somehow their lives will become entwined across time and the task of unravelling their existences left to the two women in their lives. If they are to survive they must fight together; taking on the mighty Japanese Army and opposing a malevolent force that will try to thwart them at every stage. Their story will twist and turn to leave you breathless, and the outcome will astound you and leave you wanting for more.

First Class Read, 30 Oct 2010
This review is from: Time and Again (Kindle Edition)
I found this a really excellent read and would like to congratulate the author.
I also found it thought provoking, and it did make me wonder if time travel is possible.
As with another reviewer I won't discuss the story as it would give the storyline away. You will have to read it. I assure you that you will not be disappointed.
  I couldn't put it down…., October 18, 2010
This review is from: Time and Again (Kindle Edition)
I usually enjoy time travel books – and this one is excellent! The time periods – now and 1942 – are seamlessly interwoven and there are plenty of surprises along the way. I won't talk about the story as I don't want to spoil any intending reader's enjoyment, I'll just say that I spent way too much time reading this book when I should have been doing other things, like sleeping!
The book is very well written and it's hard to believe this is the author's first novel.
Now I'm just going to have to try and wait patiently for the next book in the series – according to the author's website the book is with the publisher so I hope it is published very soon – and in a Kindle edition of course
12 October 2010 – Mel 
Ian, wow, I loved it. I did not guess the ending lol, I was thinking of the phenomenon that affects ITU patients, strange bizarre dreams! I did get the wedding guest though.
I equally enjoyed both aspects of the book, and thought both stories blended well, I had no problems switching between. The characters were great, even the minor ones, as for Frank, great outcome lol. I actually held my breath, during the defib episode. I also cried at the wedding-the crowds at the airfield, oh and giving the Dr the painting.
This book is a fantastic read, I do not really want to discuss the plots, as that would spoil it, I am looking forward to the sequel.

So, a good book?  Buy it and decide for yourself

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

The sequel to time and again will be out in kindle format before Christmas and the paperback version will follow shortly (maybe also by Christmas).

But of course you'll want to read the first one before that. 'Time and Again' is an action & adventure novel involving 'time slip', war and romance. The hero, Harry, coexists in the present and the Pacific War in 1942. I have drawn on many experiences from my 20 year military flying career to give the action realism and the story twists and turns such that readers have found they can't put it down. (See reviews on my website)

The sequel will be called 'Frozen in Time' and again draws on my own flying and life experiences.

Check out more details on my website.

Ian


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> Hi
> 
> The sequel to time and again will be out in kindle format before Christmas and the paperback version will follow shortly (maybe also by Christmas).
> 
> ...


Very excited about this! "Time and Again" was great. Can't wait for "Frozen in Time."


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Chris

Been a bit of a hold up with my publisher (paper version) and as a courtesy I am waiting before I publish the kindle version. It will be soon though as the kindle version is ready to go. Really glad you enjoyed Time and Again and I promise you won't have a long wait.

Ian.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

To all those new kindle owners after Christmas, why not try the sample of my novel 'Time and Again'. It is an action adventure story involving time travel, war and romance. It is to be followed by a sequel in the very near future (Date TBD) and the third in the trilogy is in production. Have a look at my website for information about myself and my books.

Ian


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> Hi
> 
> To all those new kindle owners after Christmas, why not try the sample of my novel 'Time and Again'. It is an action adventure story involving time travel, war and romance. It is to be followed by a sequel in the very near future (Date TBD) and the third in the trilogy is in production. Have a look at my website for information about myself and my books.
> 
> Ian


It's terrific. I promise.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Frozen in Time, the sequel to Time and Again is now available for $2.99 or £2.29 at Amazon.co.uk. I recommend that you read Time and Again first, though it is not completely necessary. See website for more details.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Time and Again has a revamped cover.



Lieutenant Tony Harrison, RN, Harry to his friends, is at the top of his game as an Observer in the Fleet Air Arm. He survives a serious flying accident but is left in a deep coma. Lieutenant Charles Bradshaw, USN is a WW2 flying ace on operations in the Pacific war against the Japanese. The men have nothing in common except their lives in military aviation, yet despite the decades that separate them they will have to fight together to triumph over a common foe. Helped by Harry's girlfriend Laura and Lucy, a refugee of the Pacific war, the four lives become entangled as they race towards an explosive climax. Time and Again; a tale of action and adventure, of romance and intrigue that will leave you breathless and wanting more.

Available in kindle version at Amazon, priced $2.99 or £1.99 +VAT Time and Again is a full sized novel at 127k words (380 pages softback)

The sequel, Frozen in Time is also available.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Time and Again is available in kindle version at Amazon, priced $2.99 or £1.99 +VAT Time and Again is a full sized novel at 127k words (380 pages softback)

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Time and Again is the first book in a trilogy of action & adventure novels. Harry time slips to the Pacific war after a flying accident in the modern day Navy and finds himself fighting the Japanese army in order to return to his own time. His friends, both in the past and the present, fight alongside him to help achieve this task. The climax is explosive and will leave you wanting for more.
Time and Again is 127K words and is available for $2.99/£2.29 in the kindle store.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Read all about Time and Again and my other books and projects at my website


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi 

After making a short documentary about my novel and my flying accident, a producer has approached my publisher looking to buy the film rights to the book. The intention is to produce a trailer to drum up funding to make it into a feature film. 

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Still excited about the possibility of a film but no news yet.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Now available in all formats on smashwords

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone interested in reviewing Time and Again should PM me for a Smashwords coupon.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

.... For a free copy of Time and Again visithttp://www.ian-weaver.com and follow the simple instructions


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Very cool!  Bookmarking this so I can give it a try.  I've gotten hooked on MANY series after a free first-book.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Great - the offer is for a limited period, but as you've shown interest early, if you decide you want it and the deadline is past, PM me and I'll sort it out for you.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

This limited offer will be finishing soon so take advantage now.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

This has been entered for a few festivals and if you've a few spare minutes it's worth a look. 

http://www.imdb.com/video/wab/vi2436537625/


Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Time and Again is now reduced to $0.99 and £0.75 at Amazon and Smashwords. Worth a look

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Smashwords coupon available for Time and Again at  My Website


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Time and Again - Action, adventure, time travel, war, flying and romance - all for $0.99

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Lieutenant Tony Harrison, RN is left in a coma following a flying accident in 1994. Lieutenant Charles Bradshaw launches from a carrier in the Pacific 1942. Somehow their lives will become entwined across time and the task of unravelling their existences left to the two women in their lives. If they are to survive they must fight together; taking on the mighty Japanese Army and opposing a malevolent force that will try to thwart them at every stage. Their story will twist and turn to leave you breathless, and the outcome will astound you and leave you wanting for more.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

That's a bargain!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Time and Again is still only $0.99 and £0.75 at Amazon and Smashwords. Worth a look

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

$0.0007 per word - that has to be a bargain for Christmas 

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Read the latest Amazon and Smashwords 5 star  review - "This book is a great read if you enjoy military action, thrillers, mysteries or time travel novels."


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Still just $0.99 / £0.86


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Still at the low price until the new year.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

It's not just men's adventure - there's romance too - at $0.99 or £0.86 until the new year it's worth a shot

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

New price - Just $2.99 or £1.98


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Time and Again has a little something for everyone. Action, adventure, war, time travel and romance. It's available in Kindle version and also in paper. Give it a go.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Lieutenant Tony Harrison, RN is left in a coma following a flying accident in 1994. Lieutenant Charles Bradshaw launches from a carrier in the Pacific 1942. Somehow their lives will become entwined across time and the task of unravelling their existences left to the two women in their lives. If they are to survive they must fight together; taking on the mighty Japanese Army and opposing a malevolent force that will try to thwart them at every stage. Their story will twist and turn to leave you breathless, and the outcome will astound you and leave you wanting for more.

Try it at Just $2.99 or £1.98

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Time and Again is the first book in a trilogy of action & adventure novels. Harry time slips to the Pacific war after a flying accident in the modern day Navy and finds himself fighting the Japanese army in order to return to his own time. His friends, both in the past and the present, fight alongside him to help achieve this task. The climax is explosive and will leave you wanting for more.
Time and Again is 127K words and is available for $2.99/£2.29 in the kindle store.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Read all about Time and Again and my other books and projects at my website


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Time and Again is the first book in a trilogy of action & adventure novels. Harry time slips to the Pacific war after a flying accident in the modern day Navy and finds himself fighting the Japanese army in order to return to his own time. His friends, both in the past and the present, fight alongside him to help achieve this task. The climax is explosive and will leave you wanting for more.
Time and Again is 127K words and is available for $2.99/£1.98 in the kindle store.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Time and Again has a little something for everyone. Action, adventure, war, time travel and romance. It's available in Kindle version and also in paper-back. Give it a go.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Time and Again is the first in a trilogy. The final book will be available in 2-3 weeks.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Number three out soon - watch this space.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Third book now available - Time to Reflect - start the story here


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Start the series here


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Need a new series for the summer - start here - Book 1


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

If he can be believed my latest reviewer was recommended Time and Again by (the) Stephen King!!!!!

 Latest Review

So why am I not selling 1000's upon 1000's of copies??


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

First in a trilogy - if you like time travel, action, adventure and a touch of romance then start here


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Sometimes you have to go back, in order to move forwards!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

You can always buy the entire trilogy for £4.59 at  Amazon UK or $6.99 at Amazon US


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

The adventure begins ...


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

It all starts here


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Number 1


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

It all starts here - or get the entire trilogy in one at Amazon


----------

